# HELP!: Air Force "Nugget"



## bandito (8 Apr 2010)

Howdy, I require the help of some knowledgeable Air Force folks.

As the youngest guy at my unit, I've been tasked with something called the "Air Force Nugget" during the next mess dinner. From what I've been told, I must present an interesting or humorous (or both) Air Force story. This could be about an individual in history or the origin of some tradition. I’ve been given a pretty broad arc of fire, as long as I don’t make anyone feel uncomfortable.

Any ideas!?

Thanks.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Apr 2010)

...to point you in the right direction (you still have to do a bit more work), try tracking down the history of the words to the RAF/RCAF March Past, which I have heard rumoured has been sung at the CAS' AF mess dinner for the past few years...  The upshot to this, is that you can lead the AF members in a rousing set of verses and refrains during the march pasts...


----------

